# C et C++ > C > Livres >  [Livre] Le guide complet du langage C

## delannoy

*Le guide complet du langage C*

**



> Claude Delannoy
> Collection  Blanche
> 30 octobre 2014
> 
> La rfrence des tudiants et des dveloppeurs professionnels
> 
> Cet ouvrage de rfrence a t conu pour les tudiants de niveau avanc en programmation et pour les dveloppeurs souhaitant approfondir leur connaissance du C ou trouver une rponse prcise aux problmes techniques rencontrs lors du dveloppement d'applications professionnelles.
> 
> Exhaustif et prcis, l'ouvrage explore le langage C dans ses moindres recoins. Il clarifie les points dlicats et les ambiguts du langage, analyse le comportement qu'on peut attendre d'un code ne respectant pas la norme ou confront  une situation d'exception. Tout au long de l'ouvrage, des notes soulignent les principales diffrences syntaxiques entre le C et le C++, de manire  tablir des passerelles entre les deux langages.
> ...


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------


## exe2bin

Je suis l'heureux possesseur de la deuxime dition (2002) de cet excellent ouvrage de C.DELANNOY diter chez EYROLLES.
Ce livre m'a accompagn dans tous mes projets ,comblant mes lacunes ainsi que mes espoirs ,tout y est en dtails; 
l'information recherche est trs vite trouve et les explications on ne peut plus claires.
Un trs bon livre ,vraiment !!

----------

